# Demi Walker - Strongest Fish I Knew



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Today is a sad day. The toughest fish I've ever known was beyond my abilities to heal. I don't have all the expensive meds I need to treat every illness. Little Demi Walker was euthanized today. She had terrible SBD and torn fins, even a ventral fin that would never be more than a stub. She fought off the active SBD, but her swim bladder was beyond repair. Still, she lived for several months in a warm, colorful and loved home - never giving much want for anything more. Unfortunately on Tuesday she began showing the symptom Dropsy, her scales pineconing out from her body. I attempted to treat that, but today all her color was gone and she now had columnaris. She hadn't eaten since the weekend. 

I'm sorry, Demi. I put you to rest with a heavy heart. You were an inspiration to myself and other betta hobbyists, and brought such a joy into my life. You were the definition of what it means to fight to survive, a reminder that fish are living beings, not house hold decorations. 

May you swim happily - swim bladder intact - under the rainbow bridge. May your memory keep a smile in our hearts.

R.I.P. - Demi Walker


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! You were so good to her though and stood by her to the end. You're an inspirational betta owner!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-big hugs- I'm sorry to hear this, Syr. At least she had a wonderful home with you, and you gave her the kind of life any betta with a faulty swim bladder could ever hope for.

If you need to talk, you know where to find me. <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

-hugs back- Thanks Skye... If I'm not online you know why. I'm more bummed than I expected.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they work their way into our hearts more than we possibly realize, because those of us who spend so much time with them know that they're more than "just fish".


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Always, always more than 'just' fish.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Really sorry for you. You did a terrific job with her. I can be hard for others to understand how attached we can get to these sweet lil fish. If I hear "But its only a fish" again I could snap. She is swimming in a better place, maybe she will meet up with little Binky. :-(


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe =) I hope they can be friends. That might be my only regret, I was the only one who socialized with her. She couldnt have been in a sorority.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sure she was more than happy to have you as a friend. ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

(P.S. I sent you a message on FB, let me know what you think)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

S.I.P, little Demi. If you want I'll put her in my tribute.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sure Rubin =) That'd be sweet of you.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll do it once I'm back from vacation and have access to the computer with the software on it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you...she's in a better place now


----------

